# Downloads From Internet



## navino87 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have few doubts regarding downloading files from internet please clear my doubts.

1. What is meant by torrent? How to download files from torrent ?
2. How to download files from rapidshare, megaupload & others using DAP.
3. What is ftp file? How to download this file?
4. Will downloading through DAP increase the speed of download?

Please help me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Charley (Nov 3, 2005)

navino87 said:
			
		

> I have few doubts regarding downloading files from internet please clear my doubts.
> 
> 1. What is meant by torrent? How to download files from torrent ?
> 2. How to download files from rapidshare, megaupload & others using DAP.
> ...



1. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28901&highlight=torrent .... Do a SEARCH in the forum ----- Many links.. 

2. Integrate the files types in the DAP option, it will automatically start when u click the link.

4. I havent noticed much change.


----------



## choudang (Nov 3, 2005)

1. Search in the forum. have a search for torrent downloader.
2.Integrated the DAP for the browser [ie,mozila,opera--whatever u use]
3. for download from FTP sites, use ftp prog or you can go by FTP using command line
4. no, i found nothing while using DAP

*www.danasoft.com/sig/greatwarrior.jpg


----------



## ishaan (Nov 3, 2005)

u cant use DAP with those sites as they dont allow it unless u get a paid account with them...without using illegal methods, which cannot be discussed here

FTP - File Transfer Protocol

like HTTP, this is another protocol, which uses another port (usually HTTP=80, FTP=21)

ppl who have servers upload files and make them accessible thru FTP.

u need to login to access these files, but usually the anonymous login works so no registration is reqd.

for servers which allow anonymous logins and run on port 21, u can just use Internet Explorer and the server will open as a normal folder on ur pc. u just select and download whichever file u want to.

for servers which run on a different port (which they will specify to you) or need a different login id and password, u can use FTP Clients. these software allow you to connect to an FTP server and upload or download files from it. you can use clients to download from any FTP server.

a good client is CuteFTP and u can look 4 it on google.

generally, it is better to use an FTP client for any FTP downloading cuz IE is not good for FTP, its slow, laggy and doesnt have good functionality. FTP Clients have loadsa useful features.

hope that wz helpful


----------



## amitsaudy (Nov 3, 2005)

Go to google.com & search for the terms you want information about.
In the results you will find all the info you need and more.
Or pe more specific like search for the phrase
"What is a torrent"
Or
"What is a download manager" etc.
Since you are a fresh downloader i ld recommend "Getright" over DAP.
It is very costomisable and user friendly.
Firstly just use the default settings and as u get the hang of it then optimise ur download manager as per ur requirement.
Or use opera which is very powerful as compared to IE.
The Opera browser has a built in download manager.
I also think that opera also includes a FTP client.
Cheak it out.
You will find Opera in virtually every software cd /dvd packed with various magaZine.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 3, 2005)

warrior said:
			
		

> 1. Search in the forum. have a search for torrent downloader.
> 2.Integrated the DAP for the browser [ie,mozila,opera--whatever u use]
> 3. for download from FTP sites, use ftp prog or you can go by FTP using command line
> 4. no, i found nothing while using DAP
> ...



Hey Warrior! How come your post detects my IP address along with the OS and IE version that I am using. If you donot have a problem, can you teach me to do the same...


----------



## desertwind (Nov 4, 2005)

goto *www.danasoft.com and u'll have one lke that.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah ftp can be accessed with opera and almost all the major browsers. So you can use opera as ur browser instead of IE but even IE can be used for FTP. And download managers have come in handy for me when I have to download big files. They don't have major speed advantage but the resume feature ,if any, of the browsers don't work so well. So, you can use download managers if you want to download big files else scrap it.
To go4saket:-
Don't use that danasoft sign here cos mods are not in favour of it. They've already asked warrior to remove him or he's gotta get warned. Also it only shows the user his/her own IP and OS and not the other's.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 4, 2005)

which will be very speed ? downloading from http or downloading frm torrent.


----------



## ishaan (Nov 4, 2005)

it depends on the speed of the server whether http will be fast or not...if the guy has a dialup connection it'll b really slow, but if he has a T3 connection it'll be awesomely fast 

torrents - it depends on how many ppl ur dloading from and the speed of their net connections again


----------



## navino87 (Nov 4, 2005)

ed2k://|file|Microsoft.Windows%20XP%20Media%20Center%20Ed ition%202004.rar|729759744|5381bcea486a6071e74729d 4b745d06c|/

what is this link means? From where & using which 2 download this file ?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 4, 2005)

The above link is a edonkey link, which means that you need to put that in your client which supports edonkey2000 n/w, be it emule/tsa/edonkey2000. 
edonkey2000 is shut down, if I am correct.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2005)

edonkey 2000 has been merged with overnet now.So overnet can be used. And now it also has plugin for bittorrents so Overnet can be used for torrent downloads too.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 4, 2005)

can i use bittorrent to download the above mentioned link and fttp link?Also tell me wat are the other things that can be downloaded using bittorrent ?

For downloading from internet what are the softwares that is to be downloaded for what purpose?

For Example :
    Software              -->                 Purpose

1.  DAP                    -->                 Downloading http: links & others (mention the other purpose)

Thanks in advance


----------



## ishaan (Nov 4, 2005)

no u cannot use bittorent for downloading ftp files. they are 2 different things.

u can download any file which are available as torrents. like movies, music, games, etc...u can find em on google

but it is illegal to download them cuz ur not paying for it

u can also use P2P software for downloading files...this is again illegal for sharing music, movies,etc but its ok 2 share files created by u...like an image u created (talk about the law being fulla loopholes heh)

P2P technology works like this

ppl connect to networks and have a folder on dere pc called a shared folder. now watever ppl put on this folder is shared in the whole network. wen u search for a file, it looks in all the shared folders of all the pcs connected to a network and once u select a file to download, it is sent from dat computer which has the file to yours...hence the name p2p = peer 2 peer

some good p2p softwares are limewire, kazaa lite, imesh, and ares. there are many more available.


----------



## KoRn (Nov 4, 2005)

1.hey guys i know dis been done sumwhere in da forums before but since there was no solution i wanna ask how do i make downloads in mozilla use dap,please give a simple approach.
2.also can i use dap in ares like can it be used 2 make dowloads faster.
3.howcome when i visit the forums without signing in theres a whole new look but when i log in it goes bak to da same crappy old theme.wats wrong!!!!!its not jus in my case i guess!!is digit jus trying to impress guest users so dat whey can register and digit memebers will increase no offence BTW.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 4, 2005)

Then how 2 download the ftp: files ?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2005)

chwamiki said:
			
		

> 1.hey guys i know dis been done sumwhere in da forums before but since there was no solution i wanna ask how do i make downloads in mozilla use dap,please give a simple approach.
> 2.also can i use dap in ares like can it be used 2 make dowloads faster.
> 3.howcome when i visit the forums without signing in theres a whole new look but when i log in it goes bak to da same crappy old theme.wats wrong!!!!!its not jus in my case i guess!!is digit jus trying to impress guest users so dat whey can register and digit memebers will increase no offence BTW.


No DAP cannot be used with ares cos Ares is a p2p and dap uses HTTP protocol. Since, they both use different protocols they cannot be used together.
About your problem with the look you can go to your profile and change it under board style. You can have a look around with all of the themes available.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2005)

Navino you can download ftp files using your browser or you can use a ftp client. YOu can find some here *www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?qt=ftp+client&tg=dl-20&search.x=0&search.y=0


----------



## navino87 (Nov 4, 2005)

navino87 said:
			
		

> can i use bittorrent to download the above mentioned link and fttp link?Also tell me wat are the other things that can be downloaded using bittorrent ?
> 
> For downloading from internet what are the softwares that is to be downloaded for what purpose?
> 
> ...




Please Replay for this. This will help me a lot.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2005)

Bittorrent and ftp are two different protocols just like english and hindi are two different languages. 
So, you cannot use ftp client to download bittorrent links and bitttorrent client for ftp links.
FTP can be identified by looking at the name of the website. FTP site will start like 





> ftp.redhat.org


while http website will start with





> *www.redhat.com



Now about how to identify bittorrent. Quite simple. If the extension of the file is torrent eg. digit*.torrent* then it is a bittorrent file and can be downloaded using a bittorrent client.


----------

